

"Eraser law will let California kids scrub online past" - endymi0n
http://phys.org/news/2013-09-eraser-law-california-kids-online.html

======
L4mppu
Interesting comment made on thread in reddit.

"California's "eraser button" law will require this policy for all websites
with users in the state."

All websites hosted in California, maybe. Would they decide to restrict access
to sites that don't comply? The easiest way to comply would be to disallow
Californian minors. The kids would just change their age or state.

[http://redd.it/1n1zyv](http://redd.it/1n1zyv)

